# myclubwyndham - known issues?



## Sandi Bo (Oct 26, 2018)

I wanted to note a few things going on, are these issues everyone is having?

* Can only book reservation in name of person you are logged in as.  To have a different owner be the guest, you need to go back and change it after you've made the reservation

* Confirmations are not being sent when you add a guest.  VC suggests taking screen shots and entered ticket.  She did research it, and that was the suggestion from whomever she talked to. It didn't appear to be a known issue, but it's been happening to me for a while (a month or so).


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 26, 2018)

My problem this past year was by adding an address to the guest reservation meant the loss of another guest reservation so the only solution they gave me was to make sure I had all of that information before entering any and to keep reservations in my name until closer to the time for use by the guest. I did have two overlapping ones so I did it earlier just so it wouldn't be taken away .


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 26, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> My problem this past year was by adding an address to the guest reservation meant the loss of another guest reservation so the only solution they gave me was to make sure I had all of that information before entering any and to keep reservations in my name until closer to the time for use by the guest. I did have two overlapping ones so I did it earlier just so it wouldn't be taken away .



If you added or changed an address after you had already added the guest to a reservation then yes that would be a change that would require a second guest certificate.

We recently met another couple who are Wyndham owners and they say they leave their address on the reservation when they add guests. I was really surprised when I questioned them and they said that their guests never have problems checking in. I thought the resorts checked the guest's driver's license for the name and the address.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 26, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I wanted to note a few things going on, are these issues everyone is having?
> 
> * Can only book reservation in name of person you are logged in as.  To have a different owner be the guest, you need to go back and change it after you've made the reservation
> 
> * Confirmations are not being sent when you add a guest.  VC suggests taking screen shots and entered ticket.  She did research it, and that was the suggestion from whomever she talked to. It didn't appear to be a known issue, but it's been happening to me for a while (a month or so).



Yes and Yes. The first thing has been more recent but the second thing on your list has been happening a lot longer than a month or two.


----------



## antjmar (Oct 26, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> * Confirmations are not being sent when you add a guest.  VC suggests taking screen shots and entered ticket.  She did research it, and that was the suggestion from whomever she talked to. It didn't appear to be a known issue, but it's been happening to me for a while (a month or so).



I usually put my email address in the field when adding a guest and then I forward it to the guest.  I just added a guest  2 days ago and I received the confirmation a few seconds later.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> Can only book reservation in name of person you are logged in as. To have a different owner be the guest, you need to go back and change it after you've made the reservation



Not so. Before you complete the reservation, there is a drop-down menu that allows you to pick another owner to put on the reservation.
I do this all the time.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 26, 2018)

regatta333 said:


> Not so. Before you complete the reservation, there is a drop-down menu that allows you to pick another owner to put on the reservation.
> I do this all the time.



Normally yes.  What SandiBo is saying, is that it is not working like that now.  I myself experienced the issue.  I was trying to book a reservation under my mom's name (shes an owner), which I have done many times before, but it wouldn't let me.  I had to put it in my name before it would let me proceed to the next step.  I had to go back in after the booking was done, and change it back to her name.


----------



## jumoe (Oct 26, 2018)

It has been that way (only book in logged in owner) since their downtime last week - the scheduled downtime on maybe Tuesday night Oct 16th?
You can choose another owner, but it just spins.  So you have to book in the owner logged in, then go back and switch owners that the reservation is held in.
It was broke.  Then they fixed it.  And when they added the points protection feature, they broke it again.

Some regression testing before releases might be a nice thing.... instead of impacting the owners.  It can't be that tough to have a bunch of paths to test and to do that before each release.  1.  Can I book.   2.  Can I book with a different owner selected.   3.  Can I do both #1 and #2 with the PPF feature.  (I know there are more variables that just those 3, but there is the start of some good regression testing.)


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 27, 2018)

jumoe said:


> It has been that way (only book in logged in owner) since their downtime last week - the scheduled downtime on maybe Tuesday night Oct 16th?
> You can choose another owner, but it just spins.  So you have to book in the owner logged in, then go back and switch owners that the reservation is held in.
> It was broke.  Then they fixed it.  And when they added the points protection feature, they broke it again.
> 
> Some regression testing before releases might be a nice thing.... instead of impacting the owners.  It can't be that tough to have a bunch of paths to test and to do that before each release.  1.  Can I book.   2.  Can I book with a different owner selected.   3.  Can I do both #1 and #2 with the PPF feature.  (I know there are more variables that just those 3, but there is the start of some good regression testing.)


Exactly!  I would add logging in to your list.  Make that 0. Can I log in?


----------



## regatta333 (Nov 12, 2018)

Are they working on fixing this issue?  I tried to book a reservation last night in my husband's name and it would not work.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 12, 2018)

I have the same issue. I used the website to address this issue. I received a reply that someone would get back to me. That was last week and I still haven't heard anything. I have a feeling this glitch is by design. Why? Who knows Wyndham's logic for the things they do. I'm willing to be it somehow benefits them.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 12, 2018)

Still an issue for   (both of these things). 

Originally I called and had a VC enter tickets.   

Saturday, I used the website to report the issues again. 

Got this message, it hasn't been 2 business days yet:

Thank you for contacting Wyndham Vacation Ownership Owner Services.

An Owner Services Specialist will respond to your inquiry within two (2) business days.

If your inquiry requires attention sooner, please contact us at 1-800-251-8736.  Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday from 8am through 8pm EST and Saturday and Sunday from 9am through 6pm EST. If you are calling from outside the United States, please contact us at 407-626-1817.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 12, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> Still an issue for   (both of these things).
> 
> Originally I called and had a VC enter tickets.
> 
> ...


That the same message I got. It been 5 days now with no contact from Wyndham


----------



## chapjim (Nov 12, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Normally yes.  What SandiBo is saying, is that it is not working like that now.  I myself experienced the issue.  I was trying to book a reservation under my mom's name (shes an owner), which I have done many times before, but it wouldn't let me.  I had to put it in my name before it would let me proceed to the next step.  I had to go back in after the booking was done, and change it back to her name.



Same thing with me.  If I enter any name but my own, the reservation doesn't complete.  Spinner goes on and on.  This has not been a constant problem.  It comes and goes, which by itself is curious

Additional problems (nothing new here -- these have been discussed before):

Reservation list is upside-down.  The default should be closest reservations first.  I am much more likely to be doing something to a reservation in the next few weeks than a reservation in August 2019.  Yes, I know it can be turned around with one click.  There are two or three too many clicks already.  Reservation lists should be available with one click.  Forcing an owner to choose between My Reservations and My Wish List is stupid.

Region search is unreliable.  Several times it has returned no availability but if you search a single state or location in that region, there may be availability.

I continue to be baffled by patterns when you look at a whole month.  Let's say you search for a week and get "no search results" so you search all dates at this location.  Many times, there is only one day that keeps you from booking a week.  Way too often, that day is Friday and the rest of the week is available.  How can a resort have booked only the Fridays?  It makes cynics like me think there is some hanky-panky going on.  ("Let's just wipe out all the Fridays for Thanksgiving Week so we can be sure there will be weeks available at the 60 day point for Extra Holidays.")


----------



## Capitalb (Nov 13, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Region search is unreliable.  Several times it has returned no availability but if you search a single state or location in that region, there may be availability.



I have found this to be very frustrating.  Even if I select exact dates and unit types, it still doesn't work properly.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 15, 2018)

Capitalb said:


> I have found this to be very frustrating.  Even if I select exact dates and unit types, it still doesn't work properly.



I would recommend trying to select a specific unit size. I suspect the search gives up because it’s to much for it to search, or there is currently a heavy workload on the system. The region search for US -South usually fails for me, unless I pick a specific room size. It still takes forever to search but it doesn’t die on me. I have not had the same issue with other regions, but I would imagine Northeast would have similar issues sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Nov 15, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I would recommend trying to select a specific unit size. I suspect the search gives up because it’s to much for it to search, or there is currently a heavy workload on the system. The region search for US -South usually fails for me, unless I pick a specific room size. It still takes forever to search but it doesn’t die on me. I have not had the same issue with other regions, but I would imagine Northeast would have similar issues sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That might work but for most of my searches, I'm looking for bargains.  I want to see all units available for the particular time period.  I'm looking at check-in dates inside the 60-day window.  The discounts are automatic but I want upgrades, too.

I've recommended to Wyndham that they subdivide what is now South and make it like it was pre-May 2017 -- Florida, North-East, South-East, Mid-South, Gulf States, Midwest, Far West.  Something like that.  It should make searches go a bit faster.

Only Wyndham thinks Oklahoma is in the South.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 15, 2018)

chapjim said:


> That might work but for most of my searches, I'm looking for bargains.  I want to see all units available for the particular time period.  I'm looking at check-in dates inside the 60-day window.  The discounts are automatic but I want upgrades, too.
> 
> I've recommended to Wyndham that they subdivide what is now South and make it like it was pre-May 2017 -- Florida, North-East, South-East, Mid-South, Gulf States, Midwest, Far West.  Something like that.  It should make searches go a bit faster.
> 
> Only Wyndham thinks Oklahoma is in the South.



I have found checking two unit types does work most, but takes a bit longer and you still have the possibility of it timing out.  I agree that it should be better divided, but i think they were attempting to keep it simple, but it's anything but simple.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 25, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Same thing with me.  If I enter any name but my own, the reservation doesn't complete.  Spinner goes on and on.  This has not been a constant problem.  It comes and goes, which by itself is curious
> 
> Additional problems (nothing new here -- these have been discussed before):
> 
> ...



An update on some things noted here, FWIW. 

* Reported to WYN (10/26) that I was not receiving emails when I add a guest.  Response was they don't send them.  Today I got 3 out of 4.  LOL
* Reported to WYN (10/26) that we can't change owners during initial booking, that it hangs and we have to go back and change after the initial booking. They said it was a known issue. Still an issue today. 
* Upside reservation list - not sure they consider this an issue.  The list of past reservations is in most recent order.  So I guess they figure we want it all that way, and are not concerned that owners have (repeatedly) requested otherwise. I never touch the sorting feature, as way back when we first reported this, it made reservations disapear or duplicate.  I've learned to work with it in reverse order. 
* Has anyone figured out the value of the Wish List (what does it do for us)?
* Agree, missing dates to complete weeks is frustrating
* Agree, searches still unreliable 
* My owner list is still not accurate


----------



## Richelle (Nov 25, 2018)

The only benefit I can see from the wish list feature, is to make it easier for you to pull up the resort page without having to search for it. The wish list is located on the main page, so you don’t have to do to many clicks or a search to get to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus (Nov 25, 2018)

I just received a confirmation for my guest at Wyndham Sundara Cottages. Everything on the confirmation states, Wyndham Sundara Cottages except in the boilerplate print under "Get Ready for Fun." According to the boilerplate, this reservation is for St Thomas. One would think they world get the confirmations right by now.


----------

